# Development Environment for GTK2



## agnel_kurian (Mar 3, 2011)

What do I need to do in order to setup my machine for development of GUIs using GTK2? What are the debuggers I could use apart from gdb? (Is gdb the standard debugger on FreeBSD?)

/* Background: Presently, the g_print calls do nothing. From what I could gather online, I need to build GTK2 with *--enable-debugging* option set. */


----------



## xibo (Mar 3, 2011)

You can use any debugger you find, though normally gdb is prefered. Many people that develop on gnome like using the devel/anjuta IDE, which iirc has a graphical front end for gdb.

For your g_print issue, the *--enable-debugging* option (though it's *--enable-debug=yes* over here) gets set if you specify WITH_DEBUG while building x11-toolkits/gtkXY port, most easily by modifing the make.conf file like

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/x11-toolkits/gtk*}
  WITH_DEBUG=YES
.endif
```


----------

